# Creative X-Fi Soundcards and Windows 10 Fall Creators Update 1709 = Complete Disaster / Not Working



## chispy (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi i need some help. I am also suffering this bug that when installing Windows 10 Fall Creators Update 1709 + Creative X-Fi Titanium sound card it goes into oblivion of black screens crash , bsod and system is unresponsive. When installing a fresh / new installation from my usb thumb drive of the Windows 10 Fall Creators Update 1709 i get some weird black screen crash and system becomes unresponsive after installing the latest drivers from the creative website or Daniel K package for my Creative X-Fi Titanium pci-express sound card. After installation of the fresh OS i noticed it detects my X-Fi Titanium as a high definition audio device under device manager sound and not as an X-Fi sound card as previously on Windows 10 Creators Update 1703.

With Windows 10 Creators Update 1703 everything runs perfectly without a single problem with my Creative X-Fi Titanium , the problem started with the Windows 10 Fall Creators Update 1709 , so the culprit of the problems is the Creative drivers and W10 Fall CU 1709 , as something has change in the way it detects audio devices and the drivers.

I have wrote to microsoft support for help and on the feedback hub from within windows but without luck so far :/ , this is frustrating as everything was working so good and great before the Windows 10 Fall Creators Update 1709. I have search the whole web for a week for a fix but i have not been unable to find one. As some other people who have posted here on this thread i also am running an AMD AM4 x370 / Ryzen set up.

If someone has found a fix for this huge problem please reply to me if possible so that i can use my Creative X-Fi soundcard again ( I'm Using Realtek Onboard sound and it is horrible , me do not like it ). Please help.

Hardware Configuration:
--------------------------
Asus Crosshair VI Hero x370 / AMD Ryzen 1700x / G.Skill 2x8GB DDR4 3200Mhz Cas 14 / Nvidia GTX 1080Ti / Crucial MX300 1TB SSD + WD Green 2TB HD / eVGA Supernova G3 1300w psu / and of course Creative X-Fi Titanium pci-express sound card.

Here is a link for this same problem reported at Microsoft support and on Creative Support website:

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...-install/7bb6f8ca-efb2-4802-8bec-6bcf7ada849a

http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=742065

Kind Regards: Chispy


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 14, 2017)

So what I didn't see was whether you checked to see if the X-Fi drivers on the Creative website have been updated yet.  It's really not Microsoft's problem, it is Creative's.

If not, you'll need to go with motherboard sound, or upgrade to a SB-Z, since the Z is working under Fall Creator's Ipdate, or to the new X. Or wait, and hope Creative updates. 

EDIT:  It looks like last driver update for Titanium was 24 Jan, 2016, which barely made it to operable period with anniversary Update.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 14, 2017)

You can rollback to before the update/prevent windows from auto updating.


As far as realtek sound it is actually good once you manually adjust the EQ to your liking.


----------



## chispy (Nov 14, 2017)

Thank you for the feedback and trying to help me guys. I will see what i can do to make it work :/ if possible.


----------



## Vlada011 (Nov 14, 2017)

That's completely distaster when Windows start to update drivers. You have option to disable Driver updates in Windows 10 newer updates.
Nice because I saw this, now I will not update on 1709 I don't want mess with SBZxR.
I can't look for solution for their halucinations and decisions to Windows install what you want.


----------



## SQr (Nov 14, 2017)

I have the same sound card. Don't have any issues with it under Fall Creators update. I am using Daniel K.'s drivers as well.

Something must have gone wrong during the update process. You should see if the issue persists on a clean install of windows.

Also, please post your PC specs.


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 14, 2017)

Please don't screw with your text.  Leave it with the default colour and font.  I had to highlight it in order to be able to read the text.


----------



## chispy (Nov 14, 2017)

Red_Machine said:


> Please don't screw with your text.  Leave it with the default colour and font.  I had to highlight it in order to be able to read the text.


Sorry about that , it was a copy and paste i did from another website while looking for help , i fixed it already. 

Do you have any help or advice for me , any help will be highly appreciate it.

Kind regards: Chispy


----------



## chispy (Nov 14, 2017)

SQr said:


> I have the same sound card. Don't have any issues with it under Fall Creators update. I am using Daniel K.'s drivers as well.
> 
> Something must have gone wrong during the update process. You should see if the issue persists on a clean install of windows.
> 
> Also, please post your PC specs.



Thank you for the feedback. This are my PC specifications:

Asus Crosshair VI Hero x370 / AMD Ryzen 1700x / G.Skill 2x8GB DDR4 3200Mhz Cas 14 / Nvidia GTX 1080Ti / Crucial MX300 1TB SSD + WD Green 2TB HD / eVGA Supernova G3 1300w psu / and of course Creative X-Fi Titanium pci-express sound card


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 14, 2017)

chispy said:


> Thank you for the feedback and trying to help me guys. I will see what i can do to make it work :/ if possible.



 The fall creators update is known to have a variety of bugs Even for computers with standard or basic hardware, that factor is only going to increase with specialized or less than common components. just roll back. Im sure it will get resolved in time. FCU doesnt add anything worth writing home about anyway


----------



## erocker (Nov 14, 2017)

Any Windows update breaks my Creative sound drivers. Best way for me is to disable it via group policy:


Go to Run –> gpedit.msc
In the Group Policy Editor, go to Computer Configuration –> Administrative Templates –> System –> Device Installation –> Device Installation Restrictions
In the right hand pane, select “Prevent installation of devices not described by other policy settings” and set it to Enabled.
Once that's done, uninstall the driver Windows put in there and install the correct one.


----------



## chispy (Nov 19, 2017)

erocker said:


> Any Windows update breaks my Creative sound drivers. Best way for me is to disable it via group policy:
> 
> 
> Go to Run –> gpedit.msc
> ...




Thank you for trying to help , i did tried your suggestion but it did not work :/  , nothing seems to make it work on Windows 10 Fall Creators Update 1709. In the meantime i have bought a new SoundBlasterX AE-5 and it did installed flawlessly , no problems whatsoever. it is up to Creative ( drivers ) and Microsoft ( bug fix )  to fix this huge bugs with Audio.

Kind Regards: Chispy


----------



## natr0n (Nov 19, 2017)

@chispy How does the AE-5 compare to the X-fi Titanium ?
Like as good or equal to.


----------



## Vlada011 (Nov 19, 2017)

Do you like Sound Blaster X AE-5?
Looks like its' best sound card for now.

But because SBZxR look far better and probably sound difference is small I will stay on SBZxR.
SBZxR still cost 100$ more.


----------



## chispy (Nov 21, 2017)

natr0n said:


> @chispy How does the AE-5 compare to the X-fi Titanium ?
> Like as good or equal to.






Vlada011 said:


> Do you like Sound Blaster X AE-5?
> Looks like its' best sound card for now.
> 
> But because SBZxR look far better and probably sound difference is small I will stay on SBZxR.
> SBZxR still cost 100$ more.





 After spending quite some time fiddling with the settings on the dashboard ( equalizer and other settings ) i have finally made it sound better than my old X-Fi Titanium on games / movies / music , thru my 5.1 speaker system. Definitely it does sound better than my old ( 7+ years old ) X-Fi Titanium  , i'm very pleased with the sounds and in my opinion it was a worth it upgrade.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 21, 2017)

Even though you've resolved the issue with a new sound card, there are some people who will read through this thread looking to resolve the same issue.
It's worthy of note for those who have and wish to continue using their XFi cards that DanielK's current custom driver offerings are working without flaw on the newest update of Win10. Out of curiosity I tested it personally with my XFi card. No problems at all.

Those drivers are found here; https://danielkawakami.blogspot.com/

@chispy 
Don't throw that card away. Keep it as a spare or give it to someone who might enjoy using it.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 21, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> Even though you've resolved the issue with a new sound card, there are some people who will read through this thread looking to resolve the same issue.
> It's worthy of note for those who have and wish to continue using their XFi cards that DanielK's current custom driver offerings are working without flaw on the newest update of Win10. Out of curiosity I tested it personally with my XFi card. No problems at all.
> 
> Those drivers are found here; https://danielkawakami.blogspot.com/
> ...



Yeah with Dan.K (lol dank drivers) I have tested xp,7,8.1 and 10.Only 1 driver and it works on all those OS.
Funnily enough I got an x-fi titanium pcie earlier today. Been using pci extreme music previously on old system.
Still amazing cards the x-fi.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 21, 2017)

The Audigy cards are still very useful as well and fully functional thanks to DanielK. I still use an Audigy2 on Win7 in an older Dell system. Tried Win10 out on the same system, it worked perfectly. I kinda wish DanielK would do a Patreon so we who are grateful for all his hard work over the years could show him some love.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 21, 2017)

Sounds like any X-Fi when it dies. It could a bad supply cap...

I had them a lot, and it is like that usually.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 21, 2017)

Ferrum Master said:


> Sounds like any X-Fi when it dies. It could a bad supply cap... I had them a lot, and it is like that usually.


Oh right, that could be it. Those caps are easy to replace and worth the effort.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 21, 2017)

30/70.

Mine usually had a bad X-Fi controller itself. The caps are bad, the card is usually so hot so with time many issues develop. I've using my second ZxR already too.

PCB is actually fragile, melt with Pb containing solder to lower the melting point, then remove the cap.


----------



## erixx (Nov 21, 2017)

I didn't expect it, but Creative = still Destructive after 20 years of wasting time and money of customers, despite DanielK.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 21, 2017)

erixx said:


> I didn't expect it, but Creative = still Destructive after 20 years of wasting time and money of customers, despite DanielK.


Huh? You know most, including in this thread don't have that experience? Was it supposed to be helpful?


----------



## lZKoce (Nov 21, 2017)

Dunno, after what I read here, but I have a Recon3D, which is not new, to say the least. No problems so far with Creator's update. I will have in mind the suggestion here though, if something arises.


----------



## Fry178 (Nov 21, 2017)

@rtwjunkie
Had 5 different creative cards, all failed with the left channel having less output when below 1/5-1/4 of total volume.
Crackling noise on 2 when changing volume.

Not even talking about their driver support
(no, Daniels drivers dont count).

Unless its a card above 100$, i wont get anything from creative anymore.
the asus xonar dgx/dx are cheaper, and most the time will also sound better...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 21, 2017)

Fry178 said:


> @rtwjunkie
> Had 5 different creative cards, all failed with the left channel having less output when below 1/5-1/4 of total volume.
> Crackling noise on 2 when changing volume.
> 
> ...


Yeah good luck with that current Xonar driver support.  Asus isn't even trying anymore, not since their lame W8 attempt at drivers.

Your experiences are yours, not attributable to the vast majority of Creative cards in the last ten years. Anecdotal, so to speak.

Indeed, Creative has been supporting X-Fi with constantly updated drivers for ten plus years now. I expect they will get around to Windows 1709 at some point too. The real problem is MS that changes to a new OS every 6 months now.


----------



## erixx (Nov 21, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Huh? You know most, including in this thread don't have that experience? Was it supposed to be helpful?


Helpful? Telling people that think they are guilty, that it's the drivers. I just see that problems with Destructive go on and on and on... Users must be real audiophiles willing to invest into tweaking and modding custom driver installs. For me it is not appealing at all. Been throught it too many times. Since SB16... 

I am loving onboard because I just forget about it.


----------



## Fry178 (Nov 21, 2017)

Never ran the creative or asus driver, and dont really care, seeing the improvements on 3rd party ones..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 21, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yeah good luck with that current Xonar driver support.  Asus isn't even trying anymore, not since their lame W8 attempt at drivers.


DanielK also has drivers for Xonar cards. Worth checking out.


rtwjunkie said:


> Your experiences are yours, not attributable to the vast majority of Creative cards in the last ten years. Anecdotal, so to speak.


That's what I was getting from his statement too. I've only ever had one Creative card fail and it was a failed cap, which after an easy replacement, worked fine afterwords. I have literally bought and installed hundreds of SoundBlaster cards over the last 25 years.


rtwjunkie said:


> Indeed, Creative has been supporting X-Fi with constantly updated drivers for ten plus years now. I expect they will get around to Windows 1709 at some point too. The real problem is MS that changes to a new OS every 6 months now.


I'm betting they will too. Yeah a lot of people are getting annoyed, irritated and tired of Microsoft changing things so often. I'm telling you all, Microsoft is sinking their own ship..


erixx said:


> Helpful? Telling people that think they are guilty, that it's the drivers. I just see that problems with Destructive go on and on and on...


Yeah, you're in the minority. The only real driver problems I've ever had with Creative cards was with the Dell versions of the X-Fi card's, which all had a slight customization for Dell PC's which broke compatibility. A simple download from Dell's website fixed it.


erixx said:


> Users must be real audiophiles willing to invest into tweaking and modding custom driver installs. For me it is not appealing at all. Been through it too many times. Since SB16..


If you're having that many problems, since the SB16 days, you need to have a professional do your upgrades. Driver installs for SoundBlaster cards, and Creative products in general, are and have always been as easy as pie. Additionally, if you think the desire for high quality sound output appeals only to "Audiophiles", then onboard sound is likely something you should stick to.


erixx said:


> I am loving onboard because I just forget about it.


Right..


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 21, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> DanielK also has has driver for Xonar cards. Worth checking out.


I did not know that! At least someone is supporting Asus' cards.

Anyway, I'm out of here. OP problem has been solved to his satisfaction with a new card.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 21, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> I did not know that! At least someone is supporting Asus' cards.


Actually, the latest update improved Win10 support for the Xonar series. 
https://danielkawakami.blogspot.com/2017/01/updated-windows-10-drivers-for-asus.html


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 21, 2017)

erixx said:


> audiophiles willing to invest into tweaking and modding custom driver



How those things walk together, you are a bit lost. I have had almost any Creative card since AWE64, and many CMI (including Xonars) at the current state Creative is miles better, the still gave a driver to their more sophisticated yet older X-FI platform.

If you talk about hardware part, and problems, that's another story, you hijack the thread with rubbish attitude, that's your own personal thing, so it be, use the onboard thing. I never did and will too, so what?

Unixonar is the only option to use an Asus card now, yet they are still horrid and do things on their own. Daniel doesn't do drivers anymore, there was a clash with creative in their forum, forget it, currently it is not even needed.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 21, 2017)

Ferrum Master said:


> I have had almost any Creative card since AWE64,


Ah, the AWE64. I loved the SB16 and the AWE32, but the with the AWE64 Creative really started to shine! The SB-Live was an even more impressive step forward. I still have my old SB-Live 24bit.


Ferrum Master said:


> Daniel doesn't do drivers anymore, there was a clash with creative in their forum, forget it, currently it is not even needed.


Unless that was really recent, like in the past few months, that is incorrect. His most recent update was this year.


----------



## Fry178 (Nov 21, 2017)

I do like the uni driver for the xonar, never felt the need to try Daniel's version, but used them on the creatives.

Not saying all creative cards are bad, but 5 different cards experiencing the same issue makes you wonder.
And even if its just a cap, then C went for cheap ones, as i dont see quality caps failing unless voltage/amperage is outside the range.
Especially since non of the xonars i had/have or installed for customers have any hardware issues.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 21, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> Unless that was really recent, like in the past few months, that is incorrect. His most recent update was this year.



It was during summer or late spring IMHO. AWE64 really was something... 



Fry178 said:


> I do like the uni driver for the xonar, never felt the need to try Daniel's version, but used them on the creatives.
> 
> Not saying all creative cards are bad, but 5 different cards experiencing the same issue makes you wonder.
> And even if its just a cap, then C went for cheap ones, as i dont see quality caps failing unless voltage/amperage is outside the range.
> Especially since non of the xonars i had/have or installed for customers have any hardware issues.



I have feeling you popped the output Intersil Mute switch or for an older design simple key transistor key. They are coupled further, you cannot do harm, unless you make some hideous ground loop while hot plugging. RCA is the worst thing in the world also. The cards are really hot, it is a hell for caps. Some will fail after 2-3 years for sure. Depends on the type and place.

I've know those cards from each schematic bit, they are all simple as a bicycle. That's why I like to see them, measure, even steal engineering ideas.

None of them is perfect, that's for sure.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 21, 2017)

Ferrum Master said:


> It was during summer or late spring IMHO.


Just went looking. Didn't find anything. Do you have a forum link?
I did however find this; http://support.creative.com/kb/ShowArticle.aspx?sid=126331
It's a list of all the currently supported driver packages from Creative themselves for Win10.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 21, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yeah good luck with that current Xonar driver support.  Asus isn't even trying anymore, not since their lame W8 attempt at drivers.
> 
> Your experiences are yours, not attributable to the vast majority of Creative cards in the last ten years. Anecdotal, so to speak.
> 
> Indeed, Creative has been supporting X-Fi with constantly updated drivers for ten plus years now. I expect they will get around to Windows 1709 at some point too. The real problem is MS that changes to a new OS every 6 months now.



Another reason I've stuck to 7, no issues like that. I also watch what updates can bugger 7 up.

I just say report the issue to Creative Labs and Microsoft.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah I have had it up to here (my head) with W10 with its BS, I was getting random freezes and crashes all the time and I thought it was my hardware (RAM) having issues, to the point W10 wouldnt boot anymore and had to freshly install it again (but keep my old files option) but even after this it still did the same thing, This wouldnt happen when I booted into W7 as I had duel boot on this which is also a big pain in the ass as W10 and W7 HATE eachother so much they want to repair C: drive and then inturn fucks the install.......anyway I did the latest update for W10 this 1709 and......yep it F it up to the point now I gotta use a disk to reinstall it and to make matters worse W10 and its I will rule over everything approach has also made it now that I can not boot into W7 unless W10 is installed, I can not boot unless the W10 drive is there running, WTF!

One last try of this this "OS" and then its getting the boot and I will just stick with 7 till I have no choice but to use W10

End rant


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 22, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> Just went looking. Didn't find anything. Do you have a forum link?
> I did however find this; http://support.creative.com/kb/ShowArticle.aspx?sid=126331
> It's a list of all the currently supported driver packages from Creative themselves for Win10.




There was a cached version explaining, Daniel was active there, but went haywire. No new posts. His threads were purged.

http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=7


----------



## arbiter (Nov 22, 2017)

i have an older platinum card and its been working fine on the new update.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 22, 2017)

Ferrum Master said:


> There was a cached version explaining, Daniel was active there, but went haywire. No new posts. His threads were purged.
> 
> http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=7


You are the only person who has said this, and with a lack of anything anywhere else to lend insight to your suggestion, gonna have to say let's wait to hear from DanielK himself.


Melvis said:


> Yeah I have had it up to here (my head) with W10 with its BS, I was getting random freezes and crashes all the time and I thought it was my hardware (RAM) having issues, to the point W10 wouldnt boot anymore and had to freshly install it again (but keep my old files option) but even after this it still did the same thing, This wouldnt happen when I booted into W7 as I had duel boot on this which is also a big pain in the ass as W10 and W7 HATE eachother so much they want to repair C: drive and then inturn fucks the install.......anyway I did the latest update for W10 this 1709 and......yep it F it up to the point now I gotta use a disk to reinstall it and to make matters worse W10 and its I will rule over everything approach has also made it now that I can not boot into W7 unless W10 is installed, I can not boot unless the W10 drive is there running, WTF!
> 
> One last try of this this "OS" and then its getting the boot and I will just stick with 7 till I have no choice but to use W10
> 
> End rant


While I haven't had those kinds problems, right there with you. To be fair, Windows 10 has been getting better but still, it's crap show compared to 7. Windows 7 is easily Microsoft's finest achievement.


arbiter said:


> i have an older platinum card and its been working fine on the new update.


SB-Live, Audigy or X-Fi? There was a Platinum version for each of those product lines.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 22, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> SB-Live, Audigy or X-Fi? There was a Platinum version for each of those product lines.



There is only one possibility that could trigger a driver fault... Ryzen and its platform + X-Fi... I would agree on that as a primary cause of the issue.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 22, 2017)

Ferrum Master said:


> There is only one possibility that could trigger a driver fault... Ryzen and its platform + X-Fi... I would agree on that as a primary cause of the issue.


That is highly doubtful. I've built a few Ryzen based systems and with one of them the owner wanted to recycle his X-Fi. It works perfectly.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 22, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is highly doubtful. I've built a few Ryzen based systems and with one of them the owner wanted to recycle his X-Fi. It works perfectly.



With the latest Win update? Could you ask that guy if everything is fine with 1709 RS3?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 22, 2017)

Actually, I've already helped him with it. The update reinstalled a few things I'd removed for him and he wanted them removed again. The sound is working perfectly with his X-Fi Titanium.


----------



## arbiter (Nov 26, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> SB-Live, Audigy or X-Fi? There was a Platinum version for each of those product lines.


i had it listed in system specs so would been quick to check but its X-FI. Bought my board that had pci slots so could keep using it for little longer, even debating if would get next one with it just to get a few more years outta it.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 26, 2017)

I can swear by DanielK's drivers for the X-FI way better on the Fatality than the standard Creative crap which gave me no end of of problems now though not a single problem with DK's drivers


----------



## erixx (Nov 29, 2017)

The problems is one thing, and having to reinstall windows is another...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 29, 2017)

Answer to this, WINDOWS 7


----------



## Readlight (Nov 29, 2017)

I think i will start to use next year Linux Zorin there is even CAD if price will be ok combo whit 7 that slow 10 performance on  my tablet and other computers, security is disgusting.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 29, 2017)

arbiter said:


> i had it listed in system specs so would been quick to check but its X-FI. Bought my board that had pci slots so could keep using it for little longer, even debating if would get next one with it just to get a few more years outta it.


I didn't check your System Specs. Not everyone keeps them up to date, or have more than one system and didn't want to assume. If you can make it work, get more use out of it.


Readlight said:


> I think i will start to use next year Linux Zorin there is even CAD if price will be ok combo whit 7 that slow 10 performance on  my tablet and other computers, security is disgusting.


Zorin is nice and getting better. Whether it, or any other Linux distro, can replace Windows for you is something only you can decide. But if it can, it a great way to go. If you do a lot of gaming, you may want to find a way to make Windows work for you. Dual booting is an option that work great for may people.


----------



## Readlight (Nov 30, 2017)

Windows is transforming in to Android and Android is no good for privacy.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 30, 2017)

Readlight said:


> Windows is transforming in to Android and Android is no good for privacy.


Windows has surpassed Android in the privacy invasive department. Android doesn't keystroke log it's users. Windows does.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 1, 2017)

You know instead bitching and moaning about how bad Windows 10 is for user privacy why not do something about it.... There's a little program put out by O&O software called O&O Shut up 10 that'll allow you to turn all the stuff you don't like about 10 off whilst still allowing you to use the bits you do like


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 1, 2017)

Athlonite said:


> You know instead bitching and moaning about how bad Windows 10 is for user privacy why not do something about it.... There's a little program put out by O&O software called O&O Shut up 10 that'll allow you to turn all the stuff you don't like about 10 off whilst still allowing you to use the bits you do like


Oh I'm way ahead of you. There are many utilities and methods that can be used to neuter Windows 10. The problem is that every damn time an update is applied, all those things are reset and reinstalled leaving you no choice but to disable Windows update. But then you don't get security patches and updates. It's insidious BS.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 1, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh I'm way ahead of you. There are many utilities and methods that can be used to neuter Windows 10. The problem is that every damn time an update is applied, all those things are reset and reinstalled leaving you no choice but to disable Windows update. But then you don't get security patches and updates. It's insidious BS.



Start using askwoody.com for info on updates that bork the os.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 1, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Start using askwoody.com for info on updates that bork the os.


Never seen that site before. Checking it out.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 1, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> Never seen that site before. Checking it out.



He is the writer of the Windows Dummybooks, also from infoworld too.

Check out MSDEFCON


----------



## erpguy53 (Dec 6, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> He is the writer of the Windows Dummybooks, also from infoworld too.
> 
> Check out MSDEFCON



the Askwoody web site has been around ever since the days of Windows XP - more than a decade of great stuff there.



lexluthermiester said:


> Oh I'm way ahead of you. There are many utilities and methods that can be used to neuter Windows 10. The problem is that every damn time an update is applied, all those things are reset and reinstalled leaving you no choice but to disable Windows update. But then you don't get security patches and updates. It's insidious BS.



well there's Win10 enterprise LTSB or LTSC, which does not get feature updates or upgrades, only security updates (minus Cortana, MS Edge, Windows Store, etc.) and slightly better privacy controls - I kinda like the LTSB editions of Win10 better than the "normal" or regular editions of Win10 Home & Pro.  the tricky part is to obtain the LTSB version.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 6, 2017)

I use them for MSDEFCON definitely


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 6, 2017)

erpguy53 said:


> the Askwoody web site has been around ever since the days of Windows XP - more than a decade of great stuff there. well there's Win10 enterprise LTSB or LTSC, which does not get feature updates or upgrades, only security updates (minus Cortana, MS Edge, Windows Store, etc.) and slightly better privacy controls - I kinda like the LTSB editions of Win10 better than the "normal" or regular editions of Win10 Home & Pro.  the tricky part is to obtain the LTSB version.


It should be noted that Enterprise LTSB requires a Volume Licensing Agreement. This version is not intended for the general public. However, it can be used if you can deal with the nag screens. Additionally, LTSB version does not install Cortana, Edge, the MS Store or other "apps". It doesn't even have support for "apps" with the exception of the "Settings" app.
Having said all that, this is the version MS should be giving to people who are not willing to play by the "Windows as a service" playbook. Take note Microsoft, you want Windows 7 "hold-outs" to switch over, this is what is required; a version of Windows 10, that lets us control how our OS functions. That of course is assuming that some of us are willing to tolerate the ugly and childish looking UI..

EDIT; Here's a good article on LTSB; https://www.howtogeek.com/273824/windows-10-without-the-cruft-windows-10-ltsb-explained/


----------

